# Raw



## Andre (7/11/13)

Received some vape mail right here at my hotel in Washington DC. A tumbled raw aluminium Reo Grand with Reomizer 2 and Darkzero's coil jig. Can't be happier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (7/11/13)

Very good looking mod that - what does the coil jig do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/13)

Derick said:


> Very good looking mod that - what does the coil jig do?


Thx, Derick. The coil jig makes building micro coils a breeze. Here is a video using the jig:


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/11/13)

Woah, nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

Think I must make my own little coil jig......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/11/13)

yeah, was just thinking that - maybe even one with different size posts for different types of coils....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

Sounds like a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (7/11/13)

oh man, weekend without the kids coming up and Derick is going to make coil jig's....sigh a weekend spend at builders warehouse....darn it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

Melinda said:


> oh man, weekend without the kids coming up and Derick is going to make coil jig's....sigh a weekend spend at builders warehouse....darn it


Whhooooooohahahahahaha!!! Sounds awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (7/11/13)

Melinda said:


> oh man, weekend without the kids coming up and Derick is going to make coil jig's....sigh a weekend spend at builders warehouse....darn it


But you know it is for the greater good...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (7/11/13)

I am the greater good on a kids free weekend ... well suppose to be

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

no need to go to builders, just raid the kids toybox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (7/11/13)

you don't know Derick, it will be wood..etc. then the router will come out, the drill the sander, then the wood vinish and the varnish...then the kitchen sink

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (7/11/13)

Wow very nice what you doing in Washington?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/11/13)

Woah, forgot, kids free weekend - ok, next weekend I'll look at a jig 

We're also going to a China trade fair this weekend, so maybe I can even find some factory to make us some

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/11/13)

I have seen some peeps copy that jig in wood. At a World Wine Trade Group (WWTG) conference, Gizmo.


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

that jig is nice but what it really needs is the wrapping part to be swoppable depending on the coil size you are making


----------



## Andre (7/11/13)

denizenx said:


> that jig is nice but what it really needs is the wrapping part to be swoppable depending on the coil size you are making


 It is. Comes standard with 2 different size mandrels.


----------



## Gizmo (7/11/13)

denizenx said:


> View attachment 167
> 
> no need to go to builders, just raid the kids toybox


 
That is soo cool. Think I am going to make the same thing to build coils because I suck at it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

nice 


Matthee said:


> It is. Comes standard with 2 different size mandrels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

